# Awning Spring Tension



## judenkev (Aug 13, 2015)

So I finally got around to replacing my awning fabric last weekend. I watched several videos and was confident in my skills. We got the new awning fabric on, but I have somehow messed up the spring tension. When installing the new fabric, I released the tension and then reapplied it once the fabric was on and the awning was down, but it would not roll up. So I manually rolled it up and unwound and retensioned the spring when the awning was up against the trailer, and now when I try to roll the awning down, it comes thundering down and will not go back up. I have done it so many ways now, I am totally confused. Do you set the tension when the awning is up or down? I have done it both ways and I swear it is not working. I am getting nervous about messing with it cause I fear that break something. It is a dometic awning on an '06 Outback. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

You set the tension with the awning rolled up. it sounds like you have the tension reversed. With the awning rolled up, let the tension go slack. Get a thin nosed vice grip pliers on the end and wind it up. I think it takes around 11 or 12 full turns to get the right tension. Slide the end back in the awning arm and put the set bolt back in. As you wind up the tension, keep in mind, the tension direction is so that the awning "wants" to remain rolled up. When you open the awning you are actually applying even more tension to the spring.

Hope this helps,

Brian


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

^^^^^^^ What he said ^^^^^^^


----------



## judenkev (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you so much for the advice. So with it rolled up, when I set the tension, should the lever be in the roll up or roll down position?


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the lever needs to be in the down position to tighten the spring.

Good luck,

Brian


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

When I replaced the awning material on a friends awning I found this information helpful.

https://www.trails.com/how_34134_wind-rv-awning.html


----------

